# CPU water cooler question



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

So I just bought a nivida Geforce 630, now I'm buying a AMD 8 core CPU, I know they get hot and the traddtinal fan method doesn't work to great for them, so I was looking at buying Cooler Master Seidon 120V – Compact All-In-One CPU Liquid Water cooler, its said i t fits all sockt types so just making sure does it? Secondly I'm running a board with 1 4pin cont. And a 3pin, what do I need to power it I can't find that info.
Questions
1. Does it fit all sockt sizes 
2 How on earth does it get power!?!?!
3 it should be enough to keep a 8 core cool correct?
If you need more info let me know!
Thanks!
(Haven't worked with water coolers before)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi it has a universal mounting system you can see that here also the specs tell you it is a 4 pin connector for the power, and yes it should keep it cool as would an after market heat sink and fan were you have no possible issue with leaks. Cooler Master: Seidon 120V
Connector 4-Pin
Fan Rated Voltage 12 VDC
Fan Rated Current 0.3A
Power Consumption 3.6W
Pump Life Expectancy 70,000 hrs
Pump Noise <23 dBA
Pump Rated Voltage 12 VDC
Pump Power 3.6W


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like Newegg has a deal Cooler Master Seidon 120V – Compact All-In-One CPU Liquid Water Cooling System with 120mm Radiator and Fan - Newegg.com


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Included in the kit is a universal fit mounting bracket with which you will replace the stock back plate and retainer bracket.

Radiator fan is PWM, uses a four pin; connect to the CPU_FAN header on your motherboard.
Pump is powered by a three pin; connect to one of the auxilliary fan headers or use a molex adapter to power it directly from the power supply.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Self-contained water coolers oftentimes are less good at cooling than a good air cooler. Linus Tech tips got 74 C max on their test system with a NH-D14 air cooler and 88 C max with a Corsair H70.

Even a custom water cooling rig with high-velocity fans so loud that the tester said they literally would wake everyone in the house up when the system was turned on, the air cooler fared almost as well. LavcoPriceTech got a max temp on his system of 44 C (the ambient was 14 C) with the custom rig, the nearly silent NH-D14 at the same ambient temp cooled to 45 C max.

FrostyTech found the Corsair Hydro H100 to actually be worse than the NH-D15 at cooling AMD CPUs (by a half of a degree). Not only this, but it ran over 10 decibels louder than the air cooler.

Noctua NH-D14 11.2 C over ambient @ 48.13 dBA

Corsair H100 11.6 C over ambient @ 59.2 dBA


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, guys thanks!!!!!
Im ordering it now
@Joeten: Thats the deal im going for, want one for my 8Core im getting !
Thanks guys ordering now!!!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

MPR said:


> Linus Tech tips got 74 C max on their test system with a NH-D14 air cooler and 88 C max with a Corsair H70.


Apples and oranges, the air cooler is high spec and the AIO cooler is low spec in the scheme of things.



MPR said:


> FrostyTech found the Corsair Hydro H100 to actually be worse than the NH-D15 at cooling AMD CPUs (by a half of a degree). Not only this, but it ran over 10 decibels louder than the air cooler.


Half a degree is nothing, and decibels are dependent on the fans used, fitting silent, high airflow fans changes things.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The Corsair H70 is marketed as a "high performance" cooler and is priced at a bit over $100. The NH-D14 is priced at $78. I'd say that the cooler that runs quieter (Tom's Hardware data), is $22 cheaper and also is better at cooling by 12 degrees C is the better recommendation.

The same goes for the H100, which is also priced at $100. Even if this cooler works as well and can be made about as quiet as the NH-D14 with aftermarket fans, I still say that based on cost alone the air cooler is the better recommendation, unless there were some other reason one wanted to use the water cooler.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

MPR said:


> I still say that based on cost alone the air cooler is the better recommendation, unless there were some other reason one wanted to use the water cooler.


I agree, based on price alone the aftermarket air coolers are the better option, unless there is a specific reason for an AIO liquid cooling solution.
I use an AIO for space saving and unobstructed air flow through my case and it works well for me.


----------

